# Why did you choose an RS?



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

and what were your other considerations? 

Thanks


----------



## mikezx18 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Comfort*

Because I wanted to be comfortable. I was riding a Cannondale Sport bike for a few years and was very comfortable on it with its tall head tube. The RS seems to be a good mix of a taller head tube but also rides and acceerates like a race bike. I don't race. For me being able to comfortably go ride 50-75 miles on a Saturday and be comfortabe is more important than being hunched over and in pain on a race bike. It has to be an individual decision. I'm not real flexible. Have some lower back issues. It is the best of both worlds for me and the price was right. I am glad I bought it and after riding an older aluminum bike for a long time it amazes me that the carbon can be stiff on a carbon bike but also absorb so much vibration at the same time. Try one and see how you like it.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks, I should have been more specific. 
Why did you choose an RS among the relaxed geometry bike selections such as Cannondale Synapse and Look 585 Optimum? What others bikes did you consider?


----------



## mikezx18 (Oct 26, 2008)

I did look heavily at the Cannondales. I thought the cervelo was a better engineered bike that was stilll sort of a race bike but had the comfort. I looked at Sevens as well but too much money for me. It also came down to the deal. I got a super deal on the Cervelo by buying a 2008 leftover. Had a deal come on a cannondale I may have been inclined to buy another. The Cervelo had everything I wanted without having to upgrade anything. The only thing I wish it had was better wheels. The Shimano RS-10s that are on it flex alot and dont hold true very well. But I suspect that is one of the ways they keep the cost of the bike down. Someday when I can afford new wheels I would like to upgrade. You will need to ride the different bikes and see what works for you. I do my own wrenching so LBS support is not a factor. But that could also be a determining factor for you.


----------



## Americano (Dec 20, 2001)

*Balance of performance and comfort*

For me the RS had the best balance between performance and comfort. I'm now 45 years old and don't have any intention of ever racing again. But I still do go on long rides, with lots of climbing and on occasion have need to accelerate quickly.

The other bikes I seriously considered were the Specialized Roubaix Pro, and the Look 566. I eliminated the 566 pretty early on because it just didn't seem as fast as the other two bikes that I was considering. I also didn't really consider other bikes that didn't offer a lifetime warranty or weren't available as a frame only. 

I really liked the Roubaix, it was going for a really good price $1700, and I've had very positive dealings with Specialized's customer service department when replacing a frame under warranty some years ago. The Roubaix was a little more comfortable that the RS, but the RS was faster, and felt like I wasn't sitting quite so upright as the Roubaix. Another thing I considered a slight con for the Roubaix is that Specialized bikes are very common here on Socal while the Cervelos are able to stand out a little more as being more unique.

My cervelo eventually came down to $2000 for the '09 frame and that was close enough for me to go with the RS. I found the RS to be a bike better suited for my tastes and needs, but not really worth $700 more than I could pay for an excellent Roubaix frame. The $300 difference was much more palatable so I went for it.

I've had my RS for about 10 weeks now and it is without a doubt the most awesome bike I've ever ridden. I happened to do a fabulous job of spec'ing out the components on my bike (Campy Chorus 11 speed, with tubeless wheels and tires). This thing is just a monster, incredibly comfortable, and at the same time incredibly fast. I think that my RS is even better than the full Red group that was offered by Specialized for $5k at the lbs.

Every time I ride this bike I'm amazed at how good it feels and how fast it goes. I'm all smiles and totally looking forward to my next century ride in March.

Derek

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1939639#poststop


----------



## robhug59 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Why I chose the RS*

Like the other riders I was looking for more comfort on longer rides but with the performance aspects as well. I was coming off a Trek 5500 purchased in 2004. The Trek frame was great but I had the opportunity to ride a new Trek Madone 5.5 and immediately noticed a significant difference in the lateral stiffness of the frame when pulling up hills. The new Trek was stiff yet more comfortable so the search was on. I looked at and test rode 3 frames, the sworks Roubaix, Cervelo RS and Trek 5.5. The Roubaix was nice but to me it had a dead feel. It was stiff on climbs and sprints but did not feel lively. The Roubaix was also pricey and I feel did not warrant the extra $. The Trek 5.5 was my second choice. It too was a big improvement over my 5500 but still felt a bit mushy on big climbs. I'm 6'1" and weigh 200 lbs. My last choice was the RS. I test rode it and came back to the LBS with a smile. It was very fast when sprinting and especially stiff on climbs. It felt like everything I put into it came out in the form of speed and power, no lost energy! I was sold! It wa sextra smooth and fast. The frame is especially comfortable and has been on some longer rides 80-110 miles. I would test ride any frame you are considering then ride the RS to see how it suits your riding style. for me I love it. Mine has full DA with Mavic Kyserium Sl wheels.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

When I saw the RS in Bicycling Magazine's 2008 Buyer's Guide, I knew I had to try it. Intuitively, it seemed like the right kind of bike for me. The concept of taking a light top pro-level frame (the R3) and morphing it into the longer head tube, curved seat stay, longer chain stay geometry appealed to my 54yo brain. Didn't much like the Roubaix, so did not test ride that one. I did test ride the Madone 5.2 (non-Pro with the longer head tube), and the Cannondale Super Six (not the Synapse, which we put on the back burner, though it was on the list) and the RS. We used the same wheels on all three bikes (Bonti RXLs). The RS felt remarkably like the Super Six as to road feel, weight, and power transfer, although the dale seemed a bit quicker handling. The Madone felt a little muted as to road feel and a little heavier by comparison - definitely not as snappy as the RS or dale. I could have made the Super Six work, but with its obvious race geometry and very quick handling, I would have had to leave all the spacers in with the stem turned up just to get close to long ride comfortable. The RS was by far the more stable feeling and comfortable to me. So at that point, it was no contest. We didn't even bring the Synapse back into the mix. I didn't realize until I had a couple of rides in on the RS, what a good decision I'd made. No compromise in power transfer and road feel, while realizing the comfort I was looking for. FWIW, Bicycling Mag gives the RS "Editor's Choice" two years in a row in the "Plush" category. While you can probably surmise that I probably agree with the "Editor's Choice" part, I'm not sure the "Plush" category does it justice. The RS really is a wolf in sheep's clothing. It's not magic, but IS a really shrewdly designed frame and a great value.


----------

